# Parakeet Summer Plans



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

So, in June I'll be moving back in with my mother. She is a bit mad about my rats -- they "destroyed" my carpet, supposedly while I blame the rabbit I had to petsit. In any case, I'm moving in and it is a great deal really and I'll have the house January through March alone. 

There are some conditions. The rats have to go in the basement -- easy enough to manage, once I build a playpen and buy stuff for down there. The birds cannot be kept on the main floor. Blueberry has an egotistical personality and so has this tendency to be want to be louder than anything else which even with a door shut can make television watching unpleasant even in the other room. I don't mind because I'm used to it, but as I'll be living rent/bill free I will accede to any request.

Currently, my birds are perma-free range with two cages set up for naps/play time/etc. Now, I can do that downstairs and set up fake sunlight for them (my main concern) but there is a risk of them flying up and out the backdoor. Another option I'm toying with is to build a large aviary (or, rather, as large as I can: since they don't like low-down, the height would start around 3ft to the ground and go no more than 6ft up) and put that on the back porch. They'd have to be brought in for the Winter, of course, but my concern is them surviving the summer. They are parakeets, so I think they can do okay in the warm. But our summers can be from 90-110F. They'd have the option of shade, but there wouldn't be much a breeze. They'd also never get to leave the cage. 

They aren't exactly tame, they step up but I prefer to let them have their flock.


----------

